# Real Madrid - Napoli. 15 febbraio 2017, ore 20.45. Tv e streaming.



## Tifo'o (11 Febbraio 2017)

Torna la Champions League, andata ottavi di finale. Il Real Madrid al Bernabeu dovrà vedersela contro il Napoli di Sarri. Gli azzurri arrivano a questa sfida in grandissima forma e con attacco stellare. Il Real invece è primo in campionato ma quest'anno ha avuto parecchi problemi in CL nei gironi.


La partita non sarà visibile in chiaro in Italia. Sarà visibile solo ed esclusivamente su Premium e la sua piattaforma online.


A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Tobi (12 Febbraio 2017)

per me il Napoli le prende. Non ha giocatori esperti e giocare al Bernabeu metterà tanta pressione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2017)

2 o 3 a 0 per il Real Madrid


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2017)

Mi aspetto una grande partita del Napoli stasera.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Febbraio 2017)

Forza Real


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Spero vengano piallati senza pietà, stanno pompando sta partita in TV manco fosse la finale, per non parlare della spocchia dei napoletani che si atteggiano a non so cosa quando non conoscono neanche il significato del verbo vincere... Forza REAL.


----------



## Miracle1980 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Troppa esaltazione, troppa spocchia e sopratutto poca esperienza. Secondo me il Real, dopo la figura del Barcellona ieri, scenderà in campo concentratissimo. Il napoli rischia di fare una brutta figura...


----------



## kolao95 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Partita che mi affascina tantissimo: la squadra con i migliori singoli al mondo contro quella che gioca meglio e secondo me è una sfida molto più equilibrata di ciò che si pensa, non ingannino le scoppole della Roma contro certi squadroni, Sarri non è Garcia o lo Spalletti di dieci anni fa.. Il Real probabilmente vincerà soltanto perché ha campioni abituati a giocare certe sfide a differenza dei partenopei, ma al ritorno mi aspetto di tutto. Forza Napoli!


----------



## juventino (15 Febbraio 2017)

Dipende molto da come il Napule si approccerà al Bernabeu. Se entrano troppo emozionati le prendono di brutto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Febbraio 2017)

Tifo Real Madrid stasera!


----------



## pisolo22 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Partita difficile se il Real fa il Real però qualche speranza almeno di non prendere la goleada il Napoli ce l'ha. Dipende tutto dai primi 15 minuti come i giocatori si approcciano alla partita, se il Madrid impone subito il suo gioco e il Napoli si fa schiacciare dal possesso palla volente o nolente oppure anche i partenopei provano a tessere la loro rete di scambi stretti e rapidi. Io voglio vedere Diawara (97) e Zielinski(94) come affrontano la prima grande partita europea della loro vita , se hanno le balls di giocare davanti ad 80mila persone contro il miglior club del mondo, se superano questa prova senza farsela sotto con le qualità che hanno si prospetta un futuro roseo per loro e per il portafogli di De Laurentis. Comunque a Napoli ne vedremo delle belle se stasera riescono a segnare e perdono cn massimo 2 gol di scarto tutto può succedere.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Febbraio 2017)

Un professore al Bernabeu : prenditi la cattedra Sarri!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2017)

Sarri è di gran lunga il miglior allenatore italiano e può veramente portare a scuola tutto il real madrid , detto questo loro hanno i campioni .. quelli veri che il napoli non ha . 

Da una parte mi piacerebbe vedere il napoli prendere 4 gol dall altra sarebbe un bello schiaffo del campionato italiano se il napoli riuscisse a pareggiare/vincere . 

Al San paolo al ritorno sarà un inferno e può succedere di tutto .


----------



## Miracle1980 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Sinceramente hanno rotto le palle con questi accostamenti al Milan di Sacchi e questa mania di esaltare ogni minima cosa che fanno...pur non avendo vinto NULLA. Quindi tifo Real per questa sfida. Poi spero che la Champions la vinca Ranieri...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sarri è di gran lunga il miglior allenatore italiano e può veramente portare a scuola tutto il real madrid , detto questo loro hanno i campioni .. quelli veri che il napoli non ha .
> 
> Da una parte mi piacerebbe vedere il napoli prendere 4 gol dall altra sarebbe un bello schiaffo del campionato italiano se il napoli riuscisse a pareggiare/vincere .
> 
> Al San paolo al ritorno sarà un inferno e può succedere di tutto .



Mi dispiace ma non condivido. Conte per me è molto più bravo di Sarr! Non parliamo poi di Ancelotti! Spalletti anche secondo me è più preparato. Anche il nostro Montella è molto sottovalutato, ma lo vedo meglio di Sarri. Dategli a Vincenzo la rosa che ha il Napoli e poi ne riparliamo.

Si parla del Napoli come se fossi una squadraccia, ma come organico sono forti eh. Penso pure più della Roma. Stasera Zidane seconeo me darà una bella palata al Napoli e lo stesso farà al ritorno al San Paolo. I Napoletani si sono gasati troppo e stanno sopravvalutando Sarri, che è si ottimo, ma non è Sacchi. Io son sicuro che farà una figuraccia il buon Sarri, perché il Napoli per me non perderà e basta, ma perderà pure malamente. Vedremo comunque


----------



## Jaqen (15 Febbraio 2017)

Hala Madrid


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Secondo me non è una questione banalmente tecnica, perchè se così fosse sul doppio confronto il Napoli potrebbe farcela, ha tanta qualità , tanta intensità, e il Real di quest'anno meh , ha dimostrato di avere parecchi problemi. Sarri avrà preparato sicuramente qualcosa visto che è un maestro, ma io penso che appena metteranno piede in quello stadio il Napoli dimenticherà di essere una buona squadra. L' esperienza ti fa vincere la paura, e la paura si sa ti porta in vicoli oscuri da cui poi diventa difficile uscire.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma non condivido. Conte per me è molto più bravo di Sarr! Non parliamo poi di Ancelotti! Spalletti anche secondo me è più preparato. Anche il nostro Montella è molto sottovalutato, ma lo vedo meglio di Sarri. Dategli a Vincenzo la rosa che ha il Napoli e poi ne riparliamo.
> 
> Si parla del Napoli come se fossi una squadraccia, ma come organico sono forti eh. Penso pure più della Roma. Stasera Zidane seconeo me darà una bella palata al Napoli e lo stesso farà al ritorno al San Paolo. I Napoletani si sono gasati troppo e stanno sopravvalutando Sarri, che è si ottimo, ma non è Sacchi. Io son sicuro che farà una figuraccia il buon Sarri, perché il Napoli per me non perderà e basta, ma perderà pure malamente. Vedremo comunque



Paragone che secondo me non ha molto senso. Sono allenatori completamente diversi: Ancelotti è un gestore, dà sì un'organizzazione alla squadra, ma lascia molta libertà creativa ai giocatori offensivi. Spalletti è cambiato molto rispetto al periodo pre-Zenith, prima la sua Roma somigliava in parte a Sarri: le sue squadre erano sì offensive, ma i giocatori sapevano esattamente cosa fare e come muoversi, adesso invece è passato dalla parte degli Ancelotti e degli Allegri, diventando molto più pragmatico.
Sarri e in parte Conte sono dei Sacchiani: organizzano alla perfezione ogni meccanismo della squadra, ogni giocata viene provata centomila volte in allenamento, quasi fosse telecomandata col joystick. 
Comunque sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che sia Conte che Ancelotti gli siano superiori, su Spalletti e Montella non so.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2017)

Forza Real con il massimo vigore!

Ma ho una brutta sensazione...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Febbraio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Paragone che secondo me non ha molto senso. Sono allenatori completamente diversi: Ancelotti è un gestore, dà sì un'organizzazione alla squadra, ma lascia molta libertà creativa ai giocatori offensivi. Spalletti è cambiato molto rispetto al periodo pre-Zenith, prima la sua Roma somigliava in parte a Sarri: le sue squadre erano sì offensive, ma i giocatori sapevano esattamente cosa fare e come muoversi, adesso invece è passato dalla parte degli Ancelotti e degli Allegri, diventando molto più pragmatico.
> Sarri e in parte Conte sono dei Sacchiani: organizzano alla perfezione ogni meccanismo della squadra, ogni giocata viene provata centomila volte in allenamento, quasi fosse telecomandata col joystick.
> Comunque sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che sia Conte che Ancelotti gli siano superiori, su Spalletti e Montella non so.



Come fa ad essere un paragone senza senso? Ho quotato un messaggio di Super Lollo in cui diceva che Sarri è il miglior allenatore Italiano. Quindi il paragone penso ci possa stare  Come hai ben detto, hanno stili diversi, ma si parlava comunque di Allenatori in generale 

Certo, ognuno dice la sua. So che dire in questo momento che Montella e Spalletti siano superiori stride un po', non pretendo nemmeno d'avere la verità in tasca. Però penso che risultati alla mano Sarri non stia facendo chissà cosa. Gli va dato atto che fa si un bel gioco, ma nel Napoli non ha un solo giocatore con i piedi brutti dal centrocampo in su. Il bistrattato Montella ha portato a casa una Coppa, che varrà poco, ok, ma è pur sempre stata vinta contro una Juventus dieci volte più forte del Milan. 
Ciò che voglio dire io è che Sarri sta facendo un ottimo lavoro, sta esprimendo un buonissimo calcio, ma a conti fatti a livello di risultati non sta dando quel qualcosa in più alla squadra. Cosa che per esempio secondo me stanno facendo Spalletti e soprattutto Montella. 

Per ritornare on topic: Il Real di quest'anno non è brillantissimo, ma è nettamente più forte del Napoli. Questa è una ovvietà. Ovvietà non è però parlare di Zidane. Si parla di Sarri come un Dio del calcio e di Zidane come un allenatore mediocre. Zinedine non è affatto mediocre e non è uno stupido. Se il Real ha fatto tutte quelle partite senza perdere, facendo pure il Record, ci sarà un motivo, no? Ecco, io non lo sottovaluterei. Stasera poi si vedrà! Spero di vedere una bella partita.


----------



## Albijol (15 Febbraio 2017)

Scommesso sul passaggio turno Napoli


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scommesso sul passaggio turno Napoli



se il Napoli passa il turno per me diventa una candidata importante alla vittoria. E' una squadra che riesce a gasarsi , la città impazzirebbe, diventerebbe ostico per chiunque batterli.


----------



## Miracle1980 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Se non la vince Ranieri... Spero che la vinca il Bayern di Carletto.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Io temo la cappotta.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2017)

*Ufficiali
**
Real Madrid (4-3-3): Navas, Carvajal, Sergio Ramos, Varane, Marcelo, Casemiro, Modric, Kroos, Ronaldo, Benzema, James,**

Napoli (4-3-3): Reina, Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Ghoulam, Zielinski, Diawara, Hamsik, Callejon, Mertens, Insigne*


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Febbraio 2017)

Se sarri è questo fenomeno perché sta dietro Juve e Roma?

Comunque il bernabeu fa tremare le gambe, vedremo come reagiranno


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2017)

Stasera farò un gran tifo per il Napoli. E se non si faranno spaventare dal Bernabeu, credo che il Napoli possa fare un bello scherzetto al Real


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Se sarri è questo fenomeno perché sta dietro Juve e Roma?


Perché la Juventus ha una rosa molto più forte, una società abituata a vincere e uno strapotere economico tale da andare a prendersi il loro giocatore migliore pagandolo 90 milioni di euro?


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Febbraio 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Se sarri è questo fenomeno perché sta dietro Juve e Roma?
> 
> Comunque il bernabeu fa tremare le gambe, vedremo come reagiranno



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Perché la Juventus ha una rosa molto più forte, una società abituata a vincere e uno strapotere economico tale da andare a prendersi il loro giocatore migliore pagandolo 90 milioni di euro?



.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2017)

Gol di Insigne


----------



## Hellscream (15 Febbraio 2017)

Incredibile ahahahah


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2017)

Scarso Insigne. Sì sì.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Fantasticoooooo


----------



## Hellscream (15 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Scarso Insigne. Sì sì.



Ok, ottima idea, ma parliamo anche di Navas, dov'era? lol


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2017)

Certo che hanno fatto un'azione mamma mia


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Febbraio 2017)

Poi c'è chi insigne non lo vorrebbe...


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Febbraio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2087]Dell'erba[/MENTION]
> Leggi e impara ignorante



Agahhahahaha ma guardati la partita e divertiti va


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Febbraio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ok, ottima idea, ma parliamo anche di Navas, dov'era? lol



Il gol gliel'ha regalato il portiere, ma grande prontezza e tecnica di comunque di insigne nel rendere il pallone imprendibile all'angolino


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Febbraio 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Agahhahahaha ma guardati la partita e divertiti va



Uh, rispondi come mai?!


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ok, ottima idea, ma parliamo anche di Navas, dov'era? lol



Tragico


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Febbraio 2017)

Gol del Napoli tutto da imputare a Navas, non solo troppo fuori dai pali ma anche decentrato. Bella mira da parte di insigne pero!


----------



## koti (15 Febbraio 2017)

Che giocatore Insigne


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Gran cesso sto Navas, andasse a prendere De Gea il Real..


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Febbraio 2017)

Possesso del Napoli di gran personalità anche al Bernabeu, per ora molto bene


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Godo dai


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2017)

Pareggio immeritato per quanto visto fin qui


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2017)

Adesso arriva l'asfaltata


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Febbraio 2017)

Quel cross mi ricorda uno di quelli del nostro Abate, uguale.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Quel cross mi ricorda uno di quelli del nostro Abate, uguale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2017)

Keylor 


Karim


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Quel cross mi ricorda uno di quelli del nostro Abate, uguale.



E colpo di testa di Bacca!


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2017)

Per ora, maluccio Diawara. Molto impreciso. Ma poveraccio, è un ragazzino...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Noooo Cristianoooooo


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Febbraio 2017)

Li stanno pestando


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E colpo di testa di Bacca!



Esatto ahahah



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per ora, maluccio Diawara. Molto impreciso. Ma poveraccio, è un ragazzino...



Anche Hysai male finora ma c'e' da dire che da quella parte ha contro un certo Ronaldo.

Mertens comunque un po fuori dal gioco per ora...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Con Bale al posto di James li avrebbero sfondati da tutti i lati...


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2017)

Ma Marcelo non ha una posizione un po' troppo alta?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma Marcelo non ha una posizione un po' troppo alta?



Zidane ha copiato Montella, lo tiene alto come Abate sperando che impari da Ignazio seppur con meno qualità...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Febbraio 2017)

Che culo sto Napule


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Asino di Benzema


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Zidane ha copiato Montella, lo tiene alto come Abate sperando che impari da Ignazio seppur con meno qualità...



Eh sì... Marcelo nel Milan giocherebbe sicuramente nel tridente a sinistra


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Febbraio 2017)

Fine primo tempo. Un pareggio per ora molto buono per il Napoli, vediamo come va nella ripresa


----------



## juventino (15 Febbraio 2017)

Anche una sconfitta 2-1 sarebbe un discreto risultato per il Napoli. Nel finale di tempo sono calati vistosamente e hanno sciupato malamente un paio di potenziali occasioni in contropiede, oltre a rischiare più riprese il raddoppio madrileno (come ha fatto a sbagliare quel gol lo sa solo Benzema).


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Meritavano di stare sotto due a zero, regalo di Navas che potrebbe risultare pesante...


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Febbraio 2017)

Non c'è partita.

Realtà molto impreciso, ma poteva già essere in vantaggio.

Il Napoli comunque tenta di tener testa


----------



## cremone (15 Febbraio 2017)

Io metterei Allan al posto di Zielinski e Callejon


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2017)

Goooooooooolllllllll

Krooos


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Tony


----------



## Hellscream (15 Febbraio 2017)

Che giocata Cristiano


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Febbraio 2017)

Bell'azione e bel gol di Kroos


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2017)

già finita per il napoli


----------



## Hellscream (15 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> già finita per il napoli



Per me se la possono giocare pure se finisse 3-1


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Febbraio 2017)

Come sempre altra roba la Champions, Hamsik in Italia praticamente non sbaglia un passaggio, qui è solo uno dei tanti


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Febbraio 2017)

Eh la madonna che gol Casemiro


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Che goaaaaaaaaaaaaal


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2017)

Goooooooooolllllllllll

3-1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Febbraio 2017)

Gol pazzesco!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Febbraio 2017)

Ma che gol ha fatto sto Caseificio???


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2017)

ccezionale il nuovo Sacchi


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Febbraio 2017)

Gol incredibile, per il Napoli è meglio che si chiuda, altrimenti finisce male


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Febbraio 2017)

A parte l'invenzione di Insigne, il Napoli per il momento zero proprio...


----------



## cremone (15 Febbraio 2017)

Il Napoli vuole sempre entrare con la palla e ovviemente non combinano quasi nulla


----------



## Hellscream (15 Febbraio 2017)

cremone ha scritto:


> Il Napoli vuole sempre entrare con la palla e ovviemente non combinano quasi nulla



Per me soffrono terribilmente la differenza di ritmo rispetto a come sono abituati loro in serie a


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Febbraio 2017)

Non si può pensare di entrare in porta col pallone conto il Real


----------



## cremone (15 Febbraio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per me soffrono terribilmente la differenza di ritmo rispetto a come sono abituati loro in serie a



Certo ma si intestardiscono sempre nei passaggi e la difesa del Real non è certo imperforabile se presa in velocità


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Febbraio 2017)

Ma, esattamente, perché James Rodriguez è considerato un fenomeno? Per le stats su Fifa?


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2017)

Oltre a Donnarumma, c'è un giocatore del Milan che potrebbe stare in campo in questa partita? Bonaventura? Forse Romagnoli?


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2017)

Ciao Mertens.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Febbraio 2017)

Erroraccio di mertens


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma, esattamente, perché James Rodriguez è considerato un fenomeno? Per le stats su Fifa?



Probabile


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Febbraio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ccezionale il nuovo Sacchi



È ora Ambrosini cosa dici?


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Febbraio 2017)

Il Napoli ora in attacco non ci sta capendo più niente


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Febbraio 2017)

Il fenomenale Mertens non è poi così fenomenale. Qui si vede la mancanza di Milik per il napule


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2017)

Per me il Napoli sta giocando una buona partita. Risultato deciso dagli episodi e dalle giocate di campioni fenomenali.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Febbraio 2017)

Ma Morata e' tornato a Madrid per fare panchina?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Metti Isco e leva Ronaldo su...


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Febbraio 2017)

Gol in fuorigioco ma azione fantastica del Napoli, bisogna dirlo. Vogliono veramente entrare in porta con la palla, giocando a 1-2 tocchi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque non avrei mai levato Benzema, era da levare Ronaldo


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Febbraio 2017)

Si si si Koulibaly è un top player..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Morata fatto entrare per fare l'ala?


----------



## Hellscream (15 Febbraio 2017)

Per me non sono ancora fuori, ce la possono fare.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Ottimi risultati stasera dai


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Peccato, risultato stretto ma comunque moderatamente soddisfatto dai.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per me non sono ancora fuori, ce la possono fare.



Un gol lo prendono sicuro. Devono farne 4 hai voglia


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Febbraio 2017)

3-1 è un risultato dignitoso ma sono fuori al 99%


----------



## fabri47 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Due gol di scarto sono troppi. Certo in difesa non sono granchè però è difficile non subire gol contro di loro.


----------



## juventino (15 Febbraio 2017)

La differenza l'ha fatta la fisicità, letteralmente su due pianeti diversi. Il Napoli non è mai riuscito a creare nulla col Real a difesa schierata. Se Mertens non avesse fallito clamorosamente la sua occasione avrebbero potuto avere ancora una chance, ma ormai sono fuori.


----------



## Doctore (15 Febbraio 2017)

il milan di sacchi che ha fatto stasera?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> il milan di sacchi che ha fatto stasera?



Ha avuto tre picchi di gioco di livello superiore anche stasera


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Cmq il Milan contro questo Real ne avrebbe presi 6. Ne abbiamo di strada da fare, sti 150 milioni bastano per eliminare il gap con il Napoli?


----------



## Hellscream (15 Febbraio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> 3-1 è un risultato dignitoso ma sono fuori al 99%



Vabbè, certo, se prendono un gol ciao.


----------



## ralf (15 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Cmq il Milan contro questo Real ne avrebbe presi 6. Ne abbiamo di strada da fare, sti 150 milioni bastano per eliminare il gap con il Napoli?



Con Napoli secondo me si.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma non condivido. Conte per me è molto più bravo di Sarr! Non parliamo poi di Ancelotti! Spalletti anche secondo me è più preparato. Anche il nostro Montella è molto sottovalutato, ma lo vedo meglio di Sarri. Dategli a Vincenzo la rosa che ha il Napoli e poi ne riparliamo.
> 
> Si parla del Napoli come se fossi una squadraccia, ma come organico sono forti eh. Penso pure più della Roma. Stasera Zidane seconeo me darà una bella palata al Napoli e lo stesso farà al ritorno al San Paolo. I Napoletani si sono gasati troppo e stanno sopravvalutando Sarri, che è si ottimo, ma non è Sacchi. Io son sicuro che farà una figuraccia il buon Sarri, perché il Napoli per me non perderà e basta, ma perderà pure malamente. Vedremo comunque



Mi quoto. Gli è andata molto bene al Napoli! Se finiva 5 o 6 a 1 non sarebbe stato scandaloso. Mi divertirò al ritorno! Il Real darà un altra lezione al Napoli.



Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Cmq il Milan contro questo Real ne avrebbe presi 6. Ne abbiamo di strada da fare, sti 150 milioni bastano per eliminare il gap con il Napoli?



Il Napoli non ne ha presi 6 solo perché quelli del Real si sono mangiati l'impossibile.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Con Napoli secondo me si.



si ma non devi sbagliare un colpo. In pratica del loro 11 titolare non vedo quasi nessun difetto. Basta sbagliare un acquisto e non li becchi. Poi mettici che cmq loro si sono amalgamati e affiatati negli anni.


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Febbraio 2017)

Il gioco del NuovoSacchi: 3 pere.
Sacchi, quello vero, in un Milan-Real Madrid a/r, fece 1-1 in Spagna e 5-0 a Milano.
Aspettiamo due settimane, poi vediamo e citofoniamo casa Ambrosini per ulteriori delucidazioni. Su oste, vino e quanti bicchieri prima della luce rossa a Scai.


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Febbraio 2017)

Grande allenatore zidane


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi quoto. Gli è andata molto bene al Napoli! Se finiva 5 o 6 a 1 non sarebbe stato scandaloso. Mi divertirò al ritorno! Il Real darà un altra lezione al Napoli.
> 
> 
> 
> Il Napoli non ne ha presi 6 solo perché quelli del Real si sono mangiati l'impossibile.



Il Milan la partita che ha fatto il Napoli non sarebbe stato in grado di farla. Ne saremmo usciti umiliati, loro tutto sommato escono a testa alta.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Ah e cmq Diawara (1997) ha due pa_lle grosse e dure.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il Milan la partita che ha fatto il Napoli non sarebbe stato in grado di farla. Ne saremmo usciti umiliati, loro tutto sommato escono a testa alta.



Sicuro come l'oro che il Milan di Montella per quanto scarso, avrebbe fatto una partita migliore. Mi ci gioco 100 euro su sta cosa. Noi non siamo una provinciale che ha bisogno di Maradona nello spogliatoio per fare una partita cosi. Per noi è una delle tante. E comunque Montella, per me è più bravo di Sarri. Sicuramente avremmo giocato peggio, ma chissà magari vincendo o pareggiando. Ricordo anche che un Milan più scarso di quello attuale è riuscito a battere 2 a 0 il Barca in casa nostra, con Allegri in panca.

Dai se hai visto la partita, sai bene che non è uscito umiliato il Napoli solo per via degli errori commessi dagli attaccanti del Madrid.


----------



## Snake (15 Febbraio 2017)

per il Napoli non è un risultato così pessimo, il Real in trasferta tende a pigliare facilmente gol, ne hanno presi 2 a Vigo e 5 in 2 partite a Siviglia, squadre che per filosofie di gioco sono comparabili al Napoli. Il problema è che molto probabilmente qualche gol al San Paolo riusciranno comunque a farlo con gli spazi che concederà il Napoli (e forse rientra in tempo Bale), in ogni caso non è così chiusa.


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Febbraio 2017)

De lamentis mi sembra stia criticando velatamente sarri che non ha sperimentato alternative durante l'anno non facendo giocare dei nuovi acquisti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sicuro come l'oro che il Milan di Montella per quanto scarso, avrebbe fatto una partita migliore. Mi ci gioco 100 euro su sta cosa. Noi non siamo una provinciale che ha bisogno di Maradona nello spogliatoio per fare una partita cosi. Per noi è una delle tante. E comunque Montella, per me è più bravo di Sarri. Sicuramente avremmo giocato peggio, ma chissà magari vincendo o pareggiando. Ricordo anche che un Milan più scarso di quello attuale è riuscito a battere 2 a 0 il Barca in casa nostra, con Allegri in panca.
> 
> Dai se hai visto la partita, sai bene che non è uscito umiliato il Napoli solo per via degli errori commessi dagli attaccanti del Madrid.



Sicuro come l'oro il Milan di Montella avrebbe fatto una partita migliore? E' una partita come tante?

Misà che sei rimasto al Milan di Ancellotti.

Sul fatto che Montella sia meglio di Sarri non riesco a darti ragione. Montella è più giovane ma per ora Sarri mi sembra un vero e proprio maestro.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Cinepanettonis se la sta prendendo col nuovo sacchi che a suo dire non ha inserito Pavoletti nelle partite precedenti e ha giocato senza prima punta, Silvio style, godrei in caso di polveriera...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Febbraio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Sicuro come l'oro il Milan di Montella avrebbe fatto una partita migliore? E' una partita come tante?
> 
> Misà che sei rimasto al Milan di Ancellotti.
> 
> Sul fatto che Montella sia meglio di Sarri non riesco a darti ragione. Montella è più giovane ma per ora Sarri mi sembra un vero e proprio maestro.



E' questione di società, non di giocatori e basta. Rispetto comunque la tua opinione


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Febbraio 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> De lamentis mi sembra stia s****ando velatamente sarri che non ha sperimentato alternative durante l'anno non facendo giocare dei nuovi acquisti.


Si lo sta criticando pure per la difesa alta adesso, godo godo spero si sciolgano


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> E' questione di società, non di giocatori e basta. Rispetto comunque la tua opinione



ed io la tua ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Febbraio 2017)

Il discorso di de lamentis ha un pizzico di senso, cioè:

"Mi rompi le palle che vuoi un attaccante, spendo 20 mln, lo compro e non lo fai giocare?! Allora li spendevo dove serviva di più."


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Febbraio 2017)

Oggi ho visto molto male la squadra di Sarri, ma non credo sia finita.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2017)

*---)* http://www.milanworld.net/incredibi...rri-dopo-real-napoli-vt44481.html#post1147274


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Febbraio 2017)

Benissimo così


----------



## Serginho (16 Febbraio 2017)

Risultato ancora aperto data la grande mentalità del Napoli in casa, ma discorso che tende a chiudersi dopo le parole di quel genio di De Laurentis. Con simili sciocchezze non fai altro che togliere concentrazione e convinzione all'ambiente


----------



## Alfabri (16 Febbraio 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sicuro come l'oro che il Milan di Montella per quanto scarso, avrebbe fatto una partita migliore. Mi ci gioco 100 euro su sta cosa. Noi non siamo una provinciale che ha bisogno di Maradona nello spogliatoio per fare una partita cosi. Per noi è una delle tante. E comunque Montella, per me è più bravo di Sarri. Sicuramente avremmo giocato peggio, ma chissà magari vincendo o pareggiando. Ricordo anche che un Milan più scarso di quello attuale è riuscito a battere 2 a 0 il Barca in casa nostra, con Allegri in panca.
> 
> Dai se hai visto la partita, sai bene che non è uscito umiliato il Napoli solo per via degli errori commessi dagli attaccanti del Madrid.



Ma è l'essere tifoso che ha su di te effetti allucinogeni o prendi qualcos'altro di buono?


----------



## Alfabri (16 Febbraio 2017)

Il Napoli ha fatto un'ottima partita a mio avviso, soprattutto il centrocampo è stato superiore a quello madrileno. Lo stesso non si può dire dell'attacco (Insigne a parte il gran gol poca roba, troppo poco fisico a certi livelli probabilmente, Mertens ha sbagliato tutto, Callejon vabbè è Callejon, sa fare giusto una cosa...) e della difesa (Koulibaly troppi errori, Albiol anche lui impreciso in un paio di occasioni in particolare sul gol di Benzema, Hysaj semplicemente non all'altezza del match), troppo gap per sperare di uscirne interi, però ho apprezzato la perseveranza nelle proprie idee di gioco e la qualità a tratti espressa. Su Hamsik inutile ribadirsi, quello veramente incredibile è Diawara, c'è da mangiarsi le mani a non averlo preso.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Febbraio 2017)

Guardassimo solo la partita di ieri Ronaldo Carvajal e Casemiro sono gli unici giocatori da Real. Pure Modric male individualmente. 
Il Real ha giocato molto da squadra secondo me... il che è una novità portata da Zidane in quel di Madrid.

Ho guardato con attenzione l'obiettivo del nuovo Milan e sono ancora più convinto che è da lui che dobbiamo ripartire


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Febbraio 2017)

Aspettavo con curiosità di vedere questa partita perchè volevo vedere come la creatura di sarri si sarebbe comportata in uno stadio glorioso e al cospetto di grandi campioni.
Direi che le gambe hanno tremato non poco perchè ho visto commettere errori tecnici che solitamente hamsik e soci non commettono.
Ma del resto la caratura del giocatore non si improvvisa e contro vi erano campioni del mondo, d'europa (per club e nazionale), palloni d'oro ecc ecc.
Servono anche tappe cosi per crescere ma questo napoli è molto lontano dal poter dominare in ambito europeo.
Una considerazione vorrei poi fare relativamente ai gol che ha realizzato il real madrid : il livello del nostro campionato è scarso e fa apparire il napoli di turno fenomenale anche e soprattutto per il livello imbarazzante di centravanti che abbiamo.
Si è visto ieri come ballavano koulibaly e compagni nel marcare un centravanti vero.
Mi è piaciuto un sacco cr7, l'ho visto diverso : un campione al servizio della squadra che mette la sua gloria in secondo piano ma che incide nella gara mettendo la sua qualità al servizio dei compagni. La gamba non è quella di una volta ma con due passi doppi ti lascia ancora sul posto e non ci capisci nulla.
A differenza di messi che pare incupito per il suo crollo e non riesce a cambiare il suo modo di giocare.


----------



## Casnop (16 Febbraio 2017)

Il Real visto ieri sera pare una squadra in pace con se stessa, due Champions League vinte negli ultimi anni hanno dato sicurezze a squadra, club e tifoseria, appagate dal riconoscimento acclarato della loro grandezza non solo nei numeri ma anche nei titoli. Zidane prosegue nel solco di Ancelotti quanto a gestione protetta del gruppo, in cui si distinguono personalità dominanti, ma di garanzia di stabilità di spogliatoio, come Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema, Modric, Sergio Ramos. Si tratta di un gruppo nel pieno della propria maturità psicofisica, che sta vedendo cosa possa significare una eclissi di forza e di rendimento nella sorte della eterna rivale catalana, e non spreca occasioni per mettere mani sui titoli disponibili, prima che il tempo e la natura dicano fatalmente alt. Non è più, e da tempo, una collezione di figurine, è semplicemente una grande squadra, come lo era, pur non vincendo in pari modo, quella della metà degli anni Ottabta, per la personalità con cui opprime gli avversari. Quello di ieri, il Napoli, ci ha messo del suo, paradossalmente condizionato dal gol del vantaggio, che ha creato inconsciamente atteggiamenti conservativi che sono estranei alla squadra di Sarri, ed accresciute le sicurezze del Real sul franco ribaltamento del risultato. Per il ritorno, occorrerà fare i conti con la notevole solidità difensiva di questo Real, e con la sua capacità di tenere alta l'asticella della pericolosità per la eccezionale qualità dei suoi avanti. Il Napoli deve essere semplicemente se stesso, giocare in pressione ma leggero, come suo solito, e cogliere le opportunità che si presenteranno, e che saprà procurarsi. Di De Laurentiis si conoscono gli eccessi verbali, di Sarri quelli caratteriali, accentuati da un ideologismo tattico che nuoce alla sua grandezza. Si parla per lui di Juve, me lo augurerei da tifoso rossonero: per la Juventus sarebbe un errore.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2017)

Questa partita l'hanno chiacchierata alla nausea per una settimana....non si poteva accendere la tivù senza sentirne parlare...avevo il vomito ormai...sembrava una finale di coppa campioni, per il Napoli soltanto sia chiaro...il Real ha fatto la sua grande partita, in tutta scioltezza...ha concesso un solo gol su papera del portiere....e di fatto non ha concesso altro di nitido...il divario tra "la squadra che gioca meglio in Italia" ed una grande del calcio mondiale è palese...il nostro campionato vale purtroppo poco, sia da un punto di vista prettamente qualitativo che da un punto di vista proprio di conceti atletici...in Italia il Napoli va a mille, in Europa va in maniera assolutamente normale...

tristezza vera!


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Febbraio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Guardassimo solo la partita di ieri Ronaldo Carvajal e Casemiro sono gli unici giocatori da Real. Pure Modric male individualmente.
> Il Real ha giocato molto da squadra secondo me... il che è una novità portata da Zidane in quel di Madrid.
> 
> Ho guardato con attenzione l'obiettivo del nuovo Milan e sono ancora più convinto che è da lui che dobbiamo ripartire



mah, se c'è proprio una cosa che è stata evidente ieri, è che non hanno organizzazione invece. Sono più forti nei singoli e questo fa la differenza. Ma spesso erano disordinati tatticamente parlando, difensori non messi bene, centrocampo sfasato. Boh, quest'armonia dove l'hai vista?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Febbraio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Ma è l'essere tifoso che ha su di te effetti allucinogeni o prendi qualcos'altro di buono?



Lo so che le mie parole sembrano assurde, ma io reputo Montella un allenatore anche più preparato di Sarri. Comunque lasciamo perdere, ognuno la vede a modo proprio


----------

